# No passports for kids between US and Canada



## Bill4728 (May 23, 2007)

I was looking at the website of Department of Homeland Security (DHS) and found this proposal:



			
				Department of Homeland Security (DHS)  said:
			
		

> This proposal, which will be subject to public comment as part of the rulemaking process on the WHTI, would allow U.S. and Canadian citizens, ages 15 and younger with parental consent, to cross the border at land and sea ports with a certified copy of their birth certificate as an alternative to a passport or other WHTI compliant identity card. U.S. and Canadian citizen children, ages 16 through 18, traveling with public or private school groups, religious groups, social or cultural organizations or teams associated with youth athletics organizations would also be able to enter, under adult supervision, with a certified copy of their birth certificate



So, you may not need to get passports for little kids for that trip across the border.


----------

